# Pella 350 vs Proline 450



## rqi522 (May 10, 2013)

I am considering both Pella 350 and proline 450 and the things that bother me is that profile does not come with half screen and 350 is vinyl and have a pocket sill design. I don't know much about pocket sill but sounds like a potential problem from reading some posts online. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Have you looked at Anderson windows? The Pella brand is prone to early failure in my experience---
Just a thought----


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

You are looking at their high end vinyl line vs the low end wood line. Really not apples to apples at all... What are your goals for the window ( ie: appearance, performance, maintenance, etc)?.... The first step IMO is to narrow your choices to a particular material, and then take a look at a few choices in that material.
I'd add that I agree with mike, neither of those choices are considered top performers of their respective materials.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

No way would I ever suggest anyone buy any Pella products. Way over priced and poorly made.
Here's a few thousand people that agree with me.
http://www.pissedconsumer.com/?option=com_search&Itemid=38&searchword=Pella Windows&go=


If your going with vinyl I'd suggest using Wincor or Simonton.
I've been installing them for 15 years and never had a call back.


----------



## rqi522 (May 10, 2013)

I found a very good installer through our neighbors. He installed Pella windows for serveral neighbors about 15 years ago and they never had any problem. However, they used Pella Architecture line, but that's not my style since I like simple, contemporary design. Pella 350 vinyl has the best look to me, but everyone here is telling me that wood window will increase the value of the house more than vinyl. That's why I start to consider Pella 450 Proline whose style is simpler and more modern than the other wood windows. I know it is the low end wood windows of Pella, but isn't it refere to its design style but not its construction, correct? Or it't quality is alwo lower than the other two Pella lines (Designer and Architecture)?

As for Pella 350, someone said that it has a pocket sill design which is bad. Should I be concerned about that?

I heard that Pella had design flaws before but they have corrected that a while ago. Why there are still so many people don't like Pella?

Really appreciate any input from you.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

"rgi522"
You should start your own thread.

However, having dealt with Pella, over the years -
Their customer service leaves something to be desired! 

Any problems that may arise will be "installation" -
not the product!
(Of course not!!)

Look at "Anderson"!

"RF"


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

rossfingal said:


> "rgi522"
> You should start your own thread.


Look up a little higher RF.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Oops!
Me bad! :whistling2:
(So much for multi-tasking!)


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Regardless of the pocket sill (not preferable), the 350 is still a much better product than the 450.

+1 to the other advice that was given.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

How about Milgard? Oh, wait, that brand is not common in some parts of the US.

We have all Milgard...very happy with them....fiberglass exterior...vinyl inside...low E...etc, etc....15 windows cost me around $7k (not installed)...and some of those windows are pretty big...like the 4x5 double casement....


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Milgard did shut down their East of the Rockies manufacturing.

They do make a nice unit though. We use them for several years with success.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Here is that big casement window....what is cool is that it makes it so easy to get on the roof......(sorry about the crappy pic)


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Looks good. 

Casements are probably my favorite operator of the common US ones.


----------



## rqi522 (May 10, 2013)

Why do you think 350 is better than 450? In what aspects? Thanks much.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Thermal, Strength, fit and finish.

Keep in mind that the 450 is a clad wood window and the 350 is an all vinyl window.


----------



## rqi522 (May 10, 2013)

In the area I live, people all like to go with wood windows. They think the vinyl window give you a cheap look and will reduce the value of the house.
I don't mind the look of 350 but I am really worried about the pocket sill structure since it will get dirtier as time goes and may gets stuck eventually.

What do you think about Pella's Architecture double hung? Do you think it's worth the money since its about 40% more costly than Pella Proline.
What does Pella Architecture compare to Pella 350?

Really appreciate your input.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

If you are going to consider higher end wood, I suggest the Marvin Ultimate.


----------



## rqi522 (May 10, 2013)

In the area I live, people likes wood windows. They think the vinyl window has a cheap looking and will reduce the house value.
I don't mind the look of 350 but really concerned about the pocket sill gets dirty and the holes get stuck as time goes.

What do you think about Pell Architecture? Is it worth the money since it costs about 50% more than Proline.
What do you compare Architecture to 350?

Really appreciate your input.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

rqi, as I mentioned earlier in the thread, these products are really not meant to compete with each other. It would be like asking which car should I buy: a Prius or an F150? Each can be the right choice depending on what it will be used for. Same with the windows. If you want the beautiful look and feel that only real wood can deliver, then get wood. If you prefer to go on the higher end in performance, low maintenance, and lower cost, vinyl is a great option. 
Regarding your pocket sill comment, that is a legitimate concern with the 350, and one reason why many folks don't recommend it. There are other options like Himark, Okna, Softlite, Sunrise, Polaris, etc that offer as good or better performance and appearance but use a welded, sloped sill. 
On the wood lines, the main difference between the Proline/Architect/Designer is aesthetic, and varying availability of options. We've installed some of each line with mixed results. Like Windows on Washington, I prefer Marvin if you are looking at wood.
Is there a reason why you seem to be focused solely on options from Pella?


----------

